# New Cowan DS Build



## addomg (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## Castle (Jul 13, 2003)

I would say that's pimped!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

F'ing sick whip...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

So, how is it? 

How much air in the rear shock?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That thing is ill as all hell.

You may want to run the smaller air canister (or shim the air canister) in order to get some more midstroke support from the DHX-A.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

holy **** mang. that is freaking amazing


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

That is the pimpest pimpedy pimp I have ever seen, nice work!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Are you using a bar end AND an ODI clamp? Why not use a bar end that also doubles as an ODI clamp?

Regardless... That thing looks pimp.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Dude that looks totally f***ing sick


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

ffuuuuck
thats amazing


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

That thing is screaming: "WHISTLER BONEYARD" at me.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

damn.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

man, thats exactly what i wanted to do to a cowan ds... damn


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dayum.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Sick build.
May I know what saddle is that you have on?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

wow that thing is nasty looking...since id call that a dj or SS build,post that thing up in the dh/fr forum too


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Got a spec list and final weight?


----------



## SRacer (Sep 5, 2007)

friggin sick


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> Got a spec list and final weight?


Yeah , more detail shots and what's the spec list?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I hate you... a lot. That's SO NASTY


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

Sick


----------



## addomg (Mar 29, 2005)

I was fortunate enough to be able to build up exactly how i wanted. Weight wasn't really considered for any of the part selections, really just wants. She weighed in at 33.6.

seat is black market brass knuckle, bar end is straightline and is odi clamp just looks really wide in that pic, still playing with air pressures in shock dont know where i will end up.

major parts:

Profile hubs and cranks
Tree chaninring
Marz 4X WC fork
Spank bars and stem
Thompson post
Hope headset
DMR pedals
Syncros Rims
Code brakes with straightline levers


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Question... did you buy a set of codes? like f & r?


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't care about the parts I just want to know how it rides. I'd assume you'd have to load it with air to get any amount of pedalbility of it.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

wow. That thing is loud!

nice spec. list.


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

i am curious on the final price. gotta be close to $3G.

wanna divulge?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

what is with the price questions??? I don't think I've ever seen that asked half as much as on this mtbr forum, it's weird.

Prices and total costs are all so relative, depends on who or where you get your parts from. Package deals, recycled parts, taxes, hot goods, sponsorships, used, etc., etc. 

I gotta say, this one does indeed look like a heavy coin catalog queen, but hey, props for the build! If the OP really wants to throw the cost info up, go for it.... just something I personally find completely ridiculous to discuss.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Dave - didn't you know the more bank you have into you're whip, the better you ride? Sheesh get with the program...


----------



## addomg (Mar 29, 2005)

i did buy a code for the front, but had some clearance issues so dont have it on yet. 

Hit the sk8 park yesterday and some djs today. I came from an older specialzed sx 4x, the rear end on this feels shorter and much easier to pull front end up, but also had to remember to push down harder on the front end when jumping to get a balanced landing. Probably pull out a spacer on the steerer tube to drop it down a smidge. Bars are 28" and widest i have ever ridden so getting used to that as well, going to ride a bit and then decide if i want to cut some. I have no worries on "pedalbility" main use is for dj/urban/park, i have another bike for xc. Didn't really notice any serious bob after my first two rides for what thats worth. Yes, it obviously cost a pretty penny.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

That's a sharp looking build for sure. Nice work.

One of these days I'll build up a nice looking bike. All my bikes have tape on them, sticker goo, and odd ball parts. They look so terrible.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

zomgz!!!1 sick sauce


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

InnovateorDie said:


> zomgz!!!1 sick sauce


alright gotta ask... what is "zomgz"? Is that some star wars talk or something? 
Is it like "yowzers" or "bonkers" or something like that?


----------



## spzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Just one word 'awesome'


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It's like SIKTORZ, but odder.


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> what is with the price questions??? I don't think I've ever seen that asked half as much as on this mtbr forum, it's weird.
> 
> Prices and total costs are all so relative, depends on who or where you get your parts from. Package deals, recycled parts, taxes, hot goods, sponsorships, used, etc., etc.
> 
> I...


what is with the price question? i wanna know the price.

what is with you wanting to know what is with all the price questions?

"relative"... pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft. all that stuff you said is so .. i can't believe you said all that stuff. "taxes". like wtf? duh. i just wanna know the otd cost was on that thing. most people keep track of that sh!t. i do.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

mild beast said:


> what is with the price question? i wanna know the price.
> 
> what is with you wanting to know what is with all the price questions?
> 
> "relative"... pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft. all that stuff you said is so .. i can't believe you said all that stuff. "taxes". like wtf? duh. i just wanna know the otd cost was on that thing. most people keep track of that sh!t. i do.


Hey man, I'm not gonna argue with you over my opinion here... I think it's just amusing how you seem so caught off guard by my reply up there. Are you the guy who's always heard at drive-in's yellin', "Yo homie, that's a *****in' Camaro, how much are your payments and insurance costs?"... and no one has yet to tell you that's a pretty lame way of initiating conversation... ?  

...and yeah, "taxes". They're real, believe it or not. Have you ever traveled anywhere my friend? Ever buy a bike or any other goods in Seattle, Chicago, NYC, etc... ? Taxes change whereever you go. Ever see bike prices in Australia or New Zealand? Fairly outrageous the differences in cost. You know this is an international board, people from all over, not the same little one horse town somewhere in everyday America. Of course, the "hot goods" little joke I threw in up there would be tax free, so no worries there, haha. 

Now just realize I'm only messin' around here, no offense meant, it's all just words on a screen...  
And I honestly don't even know why I replied.... it's solely up to the original poster if he cares to share his financial situations and spendings with all the groms of the world.

oh hey, and A Grove, yeah, I better get on point!  I'm on my way to the shop right now to pick up one of those new Scott carbon bikes for a cool $10k, hope it'll help me with my flip whips.


----------



## WhitePony (Oct 13, 2007)

How often would you say a DS bike is used or even wanted in a 4x race. I am in the process of building up my Yeti DJ which will serve as both my DJ and 4x bike. I am just wondering if I should be realistically looking at a DS bike for racing as well. I have my Bullit for DH racing but obviously its no 4x machine.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Too clean. 
Get 'er dirty and post some ACTION SHOTS! wo0t!


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

BikeSATORI said:


> Hey man, I'm not gonna argue with you over my opinion here... I think it's just amusing how you seem so caught off guard by my reply up there. Are you the guy who's always heard at drive-in's yellin', "Yo homie, that's a *****in' Camaro, how much are your payments and insurance costs?"... and no one has yet to tell you that's a pretty lame way of initiating conversation... ?
> 
> ...and yeah, "taxes". They're real, believe it or not. Have you ever traveled anywhere my friend? Ever buy a bike or any other goods in Seattle, Chicago, NYC, etc... ? Taxes change whereever you go. Ever see bike prices in Australia or New Zealand? Fairly outrageous the differences in cost. You know this is an international board, people from all over, not the same little one horse town somewhere in everyday America. Of course, the "hot goods" little joke I threw in up there would be tax free, so no worries there, haha.
> 
> ...


LOL. why'd you reply? looks like you are butthurt about me being curious about your curiosity. while my curiosity is feigned, yours seems genuine (else you wouldn't respond).

"grom". lol. i just wanna know how much the bike cost. sorry this is such an offensive question to you (again, the sorrow is feigned). ice your a$$ and it might not sound so bad. duh.. of course he doesn't have to tell me what the price is .. what is with all the rhetorical answers?

and the comment on "taxes" and "brobrah deals" you noted.. again, a very large DUH. we all know about taxes, package deals, reusing parts. NOT worth mentioning. why bother mentioning that stuff? are you a grom? did you just learn about taxes? i live CALIFORNIA. the land of taxes. believe me, i know about. i didn't just learn about them .. or "bro deals, pro deals, package deals, etc. blah blah".


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

pretty yes , to my liking no


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i need to change my pants!


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

RageHardIntoTheBendies said:


> Very nice indeed!


your s/n is way to long.


----------



## josiahdood (Jul 22, 2005)

first of all, awesome build. great color coordination, components, etc. seems as if you know what you're doing. i've been riding a cowan ds for a few months now and I couldn't be happier. I never did any stunts before, but this frame makes table-tops and other maneuverable tricks so much easier!

second of all, for the price-dudes-argument: thats why oregon rules - no sales tax!

and last, ZOMG is supposed to be an exaggerated OMG, with so much enthusiasm that Z is "accidentally" typed when pressing the shift key to make omg in caps.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Ok, I looked it over and finally found something that would make it better....


Blue stanchions, and a white crown on the fork. THEN it would be too nice to ride.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

That is dead set perfect. Congrats mate - your attention to detail was worthwhile!

Out of curiosity, how similar is a Cowan frame to a Coiler? I can't find any geometry diagrams on the Cowan DS anywhere..


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I like it. I think my Cowan hardtail needs more white...


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay...it's a bike...but how much did it cost???

J/K, that bike is pure sex and marijuana. At the same time. With Jimi Hendrix. NO!!! Not sex with Jimi Hendrix you necrophilic pervert!!! I mean LISTENING to Jimi.

Tim


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> That is dead set perfect. Congrats mate - your attention to detail was worthwhile!
> 
> Out of curiosity, how similar is a Cowan frame to a Coiler? I can't find any geometry diagrams on the Cowan DS anywhere..


You should look a bit harder. :thumbsup:

http://www.konaworld.com/08_bass_w.htm

On the right hand side - geometry.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I didn't realise that! Sort of similar geo. Still a fair way off though I spose.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Well, they are bikes for different intended uses.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah i know

i'm just trying to figure out what to do with my old 2004 coiler that i don't use any more and which is worth nothing..


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

They say men can't have multi-orgasms. I just performed the impossible. That is the most amazing bike I have ever seen. Hands down. That is soo soo dank.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> yeah i know
> 
> i'm just trying to figure out what to do with my old 2004 coiler that i don't use any more and which is worth nothing..


I used to rock out an 04. Rode the big dirtjumps and some street.










What size is it? I might be willing to take it off your hands.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm in Australia - not worth the hassle haha.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very nice. i've always wondered about how bikes like this would be as a do it ALL ride. not that i'd ever go that route, but with that bike you could pretty much ride anything..


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

That is my favorite bike I have ever seen. Because of your bike I am now going to buy a cowan ds.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice. I am a stickler for matching certain parts. Love the matching blue nipples and pedal inserts to go along with the hubs and Tree sprocket.

I am not a big Kona fan, but that does look very nice.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

sick rig dude. Looks like a lot of fun :thumbsup:


----------

